# Storm Tracker 2690 XP Mods



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello All,

First post... first time snow blower owner... full disclosure, I'm a tech nerd (make computer chips for a living) and very much not handy when it comes to engines etc. I try, but not always successfully. 

Anyway... Just bought a used 2690 XP (model 31AM73R3711, which I think makes it a 2011 or 2012?). 

I'm considering two modifications and have a question about one:
1) impeller scrapers (or whatever people call them... drill some holes, add some heavy duty rubber to clear the impeller area and not let wet/heavy snow get caught in the chute).
2) LED headlights.

I think my neighbor (who is pretty mechanically inclined) will help me do the impeller mod.
I've done a tone of research on the LED headlights, but electrical and wiring is definitely not my strong suit.
I've ordered nearly all the parts I need to do it (bridge rectifier, capacitors etc. etc).

So here's the question: my blower has 2 wires coming out of it:
Red for heated grips
Yellow for headlight

Can anyone confirm that the yellow is DC directly and what's the voltage? 
I plan to try to measure it but again I thought I'd ask here before I google "how to use a multi meter". 

Sorry if this isn't the best place for this post... I can/will move the bulk of this post to modifications forum/section and especially the LED mod, the thread on that is great!

thanks to all!

ck


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

crack-kitty said:


> So here's the question: my blower has 2 wires coming out of it:
> Red for heated grips
> Yellow for headlight
> 
> ...


Come on - we're talking a "life skill" - using a multimeter. I think we should let this man learn how to fish, instead of throwing one to him ! 

But, my guess would be that both wires are DC, and the voltage is about 12 Volts, but when you test it with your meter, you will know exactly !


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Basic electrical diagnostic skills are a huge plus. Definitely learn as much as you can, it will only help.

I’d actually assume both the red and yellow are AC at various voltage. Lower at idle and higher at full throttle. Like RIT said, only one way to find out. Most leds work properly at a specified range of voltage. Check the lights specifications and check your wiring at idle and full throttle using the multi-meter. 

You have the right idea though, full wave bridge, rectifier compacitor, and don’t forget a fuse.  

I added led lights but went a different direction since I have an on board 12v battery, But I did build a rectifier box for my MTD that I still haven’t got around to installing. Here’s a link to it, all the way at the bottom of the first post. I totally over engineered it. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html

I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Come on - we're talking a "life skill" - using a multimeter. I think we should let this man learn how to fish, instead of throwing one to him !
> 
> But, my guess would be that both wires are DC, and the voltage is about 12 Volts, but when you test it with your meter, you will know exactly !


 thanks. I definitely am not looking for a hand out (someone to do it for me etc.). but a nudge here and there are a big help.


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Basic electrical diagnostic skills are a huge plus. Definitely learn as much as you can, it will only help.
> 
> I’d actually assume both the red and yellow are AC at various voltage. Lower at idle and higher at full throttle. Like RIT said, only one way to find out. Most leds work properly at a specified range of voltage. Check the lights specifications and check your wiring at idle and full throttle using the multi-meter.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm heading out to the garage to test it now and then start the installation... cross your fingers.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

crack-kitty said:


> thanks. I definitely am not looking for a hand out (someone to do it for me etc.). but a nudge here and there are a big help.


Nuts - if I was home (Rotterdam), I would do it for you, but we've been spending the bulk of our time at Northville (Sacandaga). Classicat is near you, and he is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF crack-kitty. Below is a link to the MTD engine service manual and page 85 shows how to check the alternator output which is both AC and DC. Yellow wire should read 13-18 VAC, Red wire should read 17-26 VDC.Hope this helps.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to SBF crack-kitty. Below is a link to the MTD engine service manual and page 85 shows how to check the alternator output which is both AC and DC. Yellow wire should read 13-18 VAC, Red wire should read 17-26 VDC.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


This is Awesome!!! Thank you.

I just checked before reading this and I got 11V AC on the yellow (0v on DC setting of meter) and 12V DC on the red (3.7v on AC setting of meter).
I checked both in both settings on the meter since I wasn't 100% sure.

I also checked the current headlight, and it looked like 11V. I think I had my throttle all the way up but maybe needed to push it a little more if the AC was only at 11V.

thanks again!


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

Update: 

After what I thought was doing enough homework to do this LED project, I'm left with more questions than answers.
The big concern for me is what is the source power and I should have looked at that first (From the manual that Grunt linked to, I'm under the recommended AC and DC output and the manual then says replace the stator).
I bought 30V 18watt Cree LED's.
I don't have 30V coming from anywhere, and when it comes to this stuff, I don't feel comfortable enough to move forward.

I'm willing to learn, but not even sure where to start (so far, literally googled "can I run LED's at less than rated voltage"... and ended up with something about current limiting resistors etc). 

I need to do more homework I guess. I was all ready to use the AC and a bridge rectifier... I had my fuse before and after the rectifier all setup, I have capacitors... but I'm just not confident in what I'm doing (and honestly, a little deflated because I was pretty sure I had done enough homework to move forward today).

Anyway, thanks for your help so far. I'm going to read up a little more on the electrical engineering end of things and I'll come back here if I have some specific questions that are snowblower related.
Stay tuned... I'll get there!

Thanks again and I'm still looking forward to my first season as a snow blower owner... and if the lights don't happen this year, I'm okay with that!


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

At the risk of repeatedly exposing my 'noob' status.... I went back to the product description on my LED lights... 30V is what I remembered, but they say "Operating Voltage: DC 10-30V". So I'll go with "false alarm" and "sorry for wasting your time".

I'll proceed with the mod, using the DC source directly skipping the rectifier (unless someone has advice as to why using the AC and converting to DC makes more sense?).

Hopefully back in a few days with a success story!


----------



## crack-kitty (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey all... I managed to do it.... lots of learning, but feels good.

Details here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1350081-post971.html

Thanks for all your help!!!

ck


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on a job well done! They are nice and bright, we need some snow now to put them to good use. It will be in the 50's here this week.


----------



## marruda (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey @crack-kitty, any chance we can get you to post a wiring diagram? I am struggling to get my lights wired up to my Troy Bilt.

Thanks in advance.

-Mike


----------

